# IBS and CC Info



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*IBS and CC Info*

*Description*

Learn to understand, best manage, and live with the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) or chronic constipation (CC) with the new IBS Info app from IFFGD. Find reliable information from leaders in the GI field on topics related to IBS and CC, like diet, symptoms, causes, and treatments. Whether you're looking to better understand the symptoms of IBS or CC, or you're interested in ways to manage your condition, this app gives you information you can trust.

*Review:*

I was really hoping that this new app was going to provide a good experience for IBS patients and provide some great new social elements. Notwithstanding the well written text on various topics related to IBS, this is really a very poor developed app.

Sadly, a mobile browser on any device offers the same information in a more readable fashion. This app is simply showing text that has been gathered from IFFGD's website. There are no social or interactive elements to this app. Although there is a search bar it is not clear what it actually does as there are no keywords or tags accompanying the content. There is nothing clickable or any way to share the text with anyone. The app's style is really dated.

You might save your time, and device memory space, and simply go to the IFFGD website(s) and search for this content in your browser. You'll be able to search, share and print it from your browser which is something that you cannot do in this app.

*Topics*

•IBS
•Chronic Constipation
•Causes
•Treatments
•Food and Diet
•Talking to your Doctor
•Managing Daily Living
•Complementary Therapies
•And many others!

IBS Info by IFFGD is accessible from your iPhone, iPad or iPod touch. The app also works offline, so you can read the information without being connected to the internet.

The information provided in this app is in no way intended to replace the guidance of your doctor. We advise seeing a physician whenever a health problem arises requiring an expert's care.










Category: Health & Fitness

Released: 24 February 2014

Version: 1.0.12

Size: 9.7 MB

Language: English

Developer: vOfficeware, Inc.

© 2014 IFFGD - International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders

https://itunes.apple.com/ie/app/ibs-and-cc-info-from-iffgd/id821362328?mt=8


----------

